# Is this old news?



## rej19 (Sep 12, 2010)

I just noticed that Dayacom states on their home page that retail sales of their high end kits is coming soon. That is the first I have heard of this. Is this old news?


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 12, 2010)

rej19 said:


> I just noticed that Dayacom states on their home page that retail sales of their high end kits is coming soon. That is the first I have heard of this. Is this old news?


 Is this for real?? Or, are you just clowning around again ? :biggrin::tongue:


----------



## hanau (Sep 12, 2010)

Looking at the website i don't see prices or any way to buy.


----------



## rej19 (Sep 12, 2010)

Chuck, you know me better than that! If you look at their home page in the lower left corner it says "coming soon"


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 12, 2010)

You mean buying them individually rather then in bulk quantity?


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 12, 2010)

It means that they'll sell to the retail public soon...you'd still likely have to make a big order to profit from the high shipping costs, but it's an interesting concept...and one that's been lamented here recently - many threads on 'where can I buy X'...

I notice they're also making Coffee bean blanks now...so I guess they're watching us!  

Andrew


----------



## kevrob (Sep 12, 2010)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> It means that they'll sell to the retail public soon...you'd still likely have to make a big order to profit from the high shipping costs, but it's an interesting concept...and one that's been lamented here recently - many threads on 'where can I buy X'...
> 
> I notice they're also making Coffee bean blanks now...so I guess they're watching us!
> 
> Andrew




I feel a "group buy" is coming soon if this is the case....


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like they will also be taking Pay Pal and that the quantities will be 50 and 100 minimum.


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 12, 2010)

That should be doable with this group.


----------



## Ligget (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds great!


----------



## sgimbel (Sep 12, 2010)

Any link for them?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.dayacom.com.tw/

Looks like it will be 20 kits that are not being sold to distributors


----------



## bitshird (Sep 12, 2010)

They sure have jumped on the fabric or carbon fiber blanks with both feet.


----------



## arioux (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like they are going to offer lower cost "unbranded" kits too in pack of 50 and 100


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 12, 2010)

rej19 said:


> I just noticed that Dayacom states on their home page that retail sales of their high end kits is coming soon. That is the first I have heard of this. Is this old news?


 Seriously though, thanks for posting this info Ron.


----------



## rej19 (Sep 12, 2010)

No problem Chuck. Your penciled in for a 1,000 kits.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 13, 2010)

rej19 said:


> No problem Chuck. Your penciled in for a 1,000 kits.


  Is this a ploy to keep me from moving?


----------



## Grizz (Sep 13, 2010)

Looky at what's coming.


----------



## Dalecamino (Sep 13, 2010)

Grizz said:


> Looky at what's coming.


 
No wonder they're reaching out:beat-up:


----------



## phillywood (Sep 13, 2010)

Grizz said:


> Looky at what's coming.


 
that really looks like a pimp using the pen to write to the Mob master. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: too Goddy.


----------



## guylaizure (Sep 13, 2010)

They have the prices now listed.Have to buy in 30 and 50 piece lots.


----------



## Seer (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is the link to the non-branded pens  http://www.dayacom.com.tw/daya_brand.php?m=retail
I wonder why they are trying to sell the same thing there vendors sell?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 13, 2010)

Well so much for "HIGH END".


----------



## rej19 (Sep 13, 2010)

Roy, Here is the link to the high kits they are referring to.
http://www.dayacom.com.tw/daya_brand.php?m=catalog


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 13, 2010)

Am I reading the prices right on the high end pens?



> Rhodium / 22k Gold 131-0628
> -1 Rollerball Pen @US $ 44.00/pc × 30 pcs



$44 each for a Jr. Marshall in quantities of 30 pcs??


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 13, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> Am I reading the prices right on the high end pens?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, but a Black Ti Jr. Emp fountain at $36 for 50 is workable. Not great, but workable. Looks like they are keeping the price at or above the vendor retail price, which they should or have some very disgruntled vendors.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks like Daycom will pay for the freight (shipping costs) if I am reading this correctly. Seems to be included in their quoted price.


----------



## wolftat (Sep 13, 2010)

Even with shipping, the prices are insane.


----------



## aggromere (Sep 13, 2010)

Is there cigar pen kit the regular one or the Big Ben One?


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 13, 2010)

Did anybody notice that shipping's included? 

Yay!

Whoops, Peter caught it.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 13, 2010)

The prices aren't good, but they make some of the kits available that CSUSA dropped.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Sep 13, 2010)

On the Emperor and Jr. Emperor  at 30 units they are .99 less than CSUSA was at quanity of 1, and are giving 12% of at 50 units, Shipped. Those of us that sold the emperor well might want to get together, at least we now can get it if need be. Of course I'm used to buying them at 49.99 less 25% = $37.50 but @ their 50 quanity we can get them for $43.00  $5.50 more than we were used to paying on group buys.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe we can convince Ed to stock these for us since there doesn't appear to be any American suppliers currently!!!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 13, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> On the Emperor and Jr. Emperor  at 30 units they are .99 less than CSUSA was at quanity of 1, and are giving 12% of at 50 units, Shipped. Those of us that sold the emperor well might want to get together, at least we now can get it if need be. Of course I'm used to buying them at 49.99 less 25% = $37.50 but @ their 50 quanity we can get them for $43.00  $5.50 more than we were used to paying on group buys.



Roy, if these are "suggested" prices, perhaps Mr. Lee at Dayacom can be convinced to do better especially for a large IAP Group buy. When I last called him (many years) ago, he seemed like a reasonable and well versed businessman. We'll make him an "offer" that he just can't/won't "refuse":wink:


----------



## BigguyZ (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, the Major is th Majestic, and the Crown is the Venus.  So there's only one really "new" kit here, and then the ones CUSA discontinued....  Yay.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 13, 2010)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Roy, if these are "suggested" prices, perhaps Mr. Lee at Dayacom can be convinced to do better especially for a large IAP Group buy. When I last called him (many years) ago, he seemed like a reasonable and well versed businessman. We'll make him an "offer" that he just can't/won't "refuse":wink:



I'm looking into it...


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd like to be involved in a group buy if it happens in the next month or so. After that I'll have already stocked up with other kits.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 13, 2010)

I wonder if this is why CS USA discontinued their high end kits? I wouldn't be a distributor if my supplier was cannibalizing my customer base.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 13, 2010)

Unless it's the other way around...? Their vendors stopped carrying some kits, so Dayacom wants to offer them directly?

I wish I had the $$ to buy up bunches and offer them onesey twosey to the rest of us.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 13, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> I wonder if this is why CS USA discontinued their high end kits? I wouldn't be a distributor if my supplier was cannibalizing my customer base.


Whatever happened to the csusa sales rep that was a member here? We can perhaps ask with what is going on between them.


----------



## ironman (Sep 13, 2010)

i think his user name was ericatcraft  he used to post here quite a bit but i dont know where he went.


----------

